# Windsor Supports Terrorism?



## zipperhead_cop (11 Aug 2007)

So I'm on my way to work last night, and almost get in an accident when I see this:










Sorry for the poor picture quality.  All I had was my crappy cell phone camera.
The caption in English reads:
"Lebanese and Arab Communities in Windsor city congratulate the Lebanese People for their steadfastness and endurance to establish peace in Lebanon" (possibly off a touch, but that is the drift)
On the south west corner of Wyandotte and Marion.  
I'm not up to speed enough with all of the people in the ad to know who they are, but it is pretty easy to spot Sayyed Hassan Nasrallah, leader of Hezbollah.  And given his prominant position within the picture, the message is clear that he is being credited for whatever "peace" they think they currently have.  Clearly, this billboard is in support of Hezbollah.

Unbelievable.  If this had a picture of Osama Bin Laden or Adolph Hitler, people would be going nuts.  But somehow this is okay?  Thus far, we have been given no official direction with regards to it.  However, I don't think that it is a coincidence that it was put up on a Saturday.  

It's coming, folks.  Decide what you want _your_ Canada to look like and do something about it.


----------



## pbi (11 Aug 2007)

Hmmmm.  I'd give it another day or so before the Canadian Jewish Congress or some similar organization  gets into gear.

Hearkening back to our debate on these pages a while ago on free expression, I wonder what the defenders of "no holds barred" might have to say about this?

Cheers


----------



## Spanky (11 Aug 2007)

This piece of graffiti is located in an area of the city that has a very large population of recent immigrants from the Middle East.  It is located 2 blocks from a Lebanese Catholic Church.  My biggest concern is that they've started the hateful bullcrap that caused them to leave their homeland(s) for here.  Friggin keep it out or go back!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (11 Aug 2007)

I also see this as a message to embolden their cause here.  It says "see, we can operate freely and are powerful.  You should know we can't be touched anywhere".  And that is going to drum up terrorist support here in town for them.  Just like you would expect any advertising.


----------



## Dissident (11 Aug 2007)

Who owns the bill board?


----------



## old medic (11 Aug 2007)

Dissident said:
			
		

> Who owns the bill board?



CBS. 
http://www.cbsoutdoor.ca/


CBS Outdoor WINDSOR 	
1785 Walker Road
Windsor, Ontario
N8W 3P2 	(519) 253-6560 	(519) 258-9359


----------



## Dissident (11 Aug 2007)

Thats one channel I will not be watching anymore. Letter writting time.

Edit:
CBS outdoor
1785 Walker Road
Windsor, Ontario
N8W 3P2 

(519) 253-6560


----------



## slowmode (11 Aug 2007)

There has to be a reason they put this, I really dont think Windsor supports terrorism. There has to be a bigger picture to this.


----------



## a_majoor (11 Aug 2007)

Windsor dosn't support terrorism, rather clever terrorists take advantage of lazy or uninformed people to spread their message.

This is a powerful Psyops appeal to the Lebanese Canadian population, one implicit message is "Canada can send troops to Afghanistan and offer support to Israel, but _we_ are already right here! Watch your back and watch who you associate with because we can see you."

this isn't too different from the LTTE (Liberation Tigers of Tamil Elam) having then Finance Minister Paul Martin come to a fund raiser in 2000. how discouraging for the Tamil population in Canada to flee the LTTE and the violence they spread in Siri Lanka, only to have the "Tigers" able to publicly demonstrate they have co-opted powerful Canadian politicians. Makes you think twice the next time a "Snow Tiger" knocks on the door for "Tax collection".

A thoughtful letter to the billboard owner, thoughtful responses to the local media and most important, a response by the local Lebanese Canadian community will coounter this piece of Hezbollah Psyops, but that will not be the end of it. Be alert.......


----------



## Flip (11 Aug 2007)

Thanks Zipperhead for bringing this disgusting spectacle to our attention.

I have Lebanese Canadian friends who would be outraged at this. :rage:

We DO NOT want media attention to add value to this stunt.

CBS outdoor WILL get some terse email today.

This propaganda is clearly NOT consistent with Canadian or democratic values.


----------



## Shec (11 Aug 2007)

Didn't Hitler get his start hanging posters too ?


----------



## TN2IC (11 Aug 2007)

Wow, 
          I must fine this pretty intresting. Now how will the average Canadian look at this? Well more the ones in Windsor area. I sure would like to hear some folks reactions on it. As for the Canadian Jewish Congress or some similar organization pipping up. I am sure someone will kick a stink about it. I know I am. 

          As for CBS Outdoor, I am sure they were only looking at dollar signs only. Didn't matter what the message was, just the money. Remember, money talks. Or even maybe there is be a pro Hezbollah worker at CBS Outdoor?

         Now here comes the fun part. 



> Refer http://laws.justice.gc.ca/en/charter/#garantie
> 
> Fundamental Freedoms, Canadian charter of rights and freedoms Part 1 Para 2 (b) freedom of thought, belief, opinion and expression, including freedom of the press and other media of communication;



How will this play out now? I guess we just have to watch and shoot.


----------



## Tow Tripod (11 Aug 2007)

I thought this was multiculturalism at it best. Isn't this what are we surposed to believe from our liberal heritage minister of days past??? Something is WRONG here BIG TIME!!!!


----------



## TN2IC (11 Aug 2007)

Now for the Anti Terrorism Act 



> Refer http://www2.parl.gc.ca/HousePublications/Publication.aspx?Language=E&Parl=37&Ses=1&Mode=1&Pub=Bill&Doc=C-36_3&File=60
> 
> 
> Anti Terrorism Act. Section 83.18
> (1) Every one who knowingly participates in or contributes to, directly or indirectly, any activity of a terrorist group for the purpose of enhancing the ability of any terrorist group to facilitate or carry out a terrorist activity is guilty of an indictable offence and liable to imprisonment for a term not exceeding ten years.​




Also another good refer 
http://www.justice.gc.ca/en/anti_terr/fact_sheets/terr_off/terr_off_2.html#sec8318d


So would a terrorist activity be related to some sort of PSYOPS? May be our charter of rights and freedoms should be chagned a bit to suit the ATA?

Regards,
TN2IC



edit to add something.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (11 Aug 2007)

The billboard is subtle enough that it probably doesn't violate any laws in any obvious way.  They are probably hoping that people will get the media involved, take it to court and get all kinds of free exposure.  Our enemy has taken our measure.  Wonder how we rated?
It would be such a shame if there was a "billboard on fire" call tonight.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Aug 2007)

Perhaps a "Paintball Cannon"   >


----------



## 1feral1 (11 Aug 2007)

Yes, the enemy within our borders, free to do anything they want shy of violence.

Their power base is building throughout the west, and thats scary! Truly, in the built up larger cities of Canada, the faces of the community are changing.

I find that billboard quite threatening!

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## proudnurse (11 Aug 2007)

Dissident said:
			
		

> Thats one channel I will not be watching anymore. Letter writting time.



+1 also thank you for making these photo's known ZC. Letter soon on it's way from me also. I found it to be quite disturbing as well. 

~Rebecca


----------



## zipperhead_cop (11 Aug 2007)

Looks like it made its way into the Star for todays print:

http://www.canada.com/windsorstar/news/story.html?id=9e4885a7-c3ac-4280-881d-1f83d903b7be&k=45311
Sign splits Lebanese, riles Jews

Hezbollah leader depicted
Dalson Chen, Windsor Star
Published: Saturday, August 11, 2007
Members of the Jewish and Lebanese Christian communities in Windsor are outraged by the appearance of a billboard that appears to promote Hezbollah -- an organization the Canadian government considers terrorist.

"That organization is banned in Canada," said Harvey Kessler, executive director of the Windsor Jewish Community Centre. "How can that billboard be up in Windsor when it represents a terrorist organization which is banned under the laws of Canada?"

Located at the southwest corner of Marion Avenue and Wyandotte Street East, the billboard does not mention Hezbollah by name, but features a central image of Hassan Nasrallah, the leader of the controversial political and military group that represents Lebanese Shia Muslims and has clashed with Israeli troops for more than 20 years.

Kessler said he feels Nasrallah represents "the opposite of peace."

"It should be offensive to all people living in Windsor. It should be offensive not only to the Jewish community, but to any Canadian."

Emile Nabbout, president of the Windsor branch of the Lebanese Christian political group Kataeb, said he also thinks Hezbollah is a terrorist organization, and he feels the billboard creates a misconception of the views of Windsor's Lebanese community.

"We really are not in support or in favour of that billboard and it should be removed ASAP," Nabbout said.

The image of Nasrallah is flanked by four other Lebanese political figures. "All those individuals in that picture... they are in opposition to the Lebanese government right now," Nabbout said.

"By just analyzing the picture, there is no doubt in my mind this is a Hezbollah activity," he added.

Printed in English on the left side of the billboard are the words: "Lebanese and Arab communities in Windsor city congratulate the Lebanese people for their steadfastness and endeavor to establish peace in Lebanon."

But Nabbout said that Arabic writing which appears on the right side of the billboard does not match the English translation. According to Nabbout, the Arabic writing makes a reference to fighting.

"What they mean by 'fight' is basically 'guerrilla' -- using arms and weapons," Nabbout said. "Basically, there is a very specific word... That is a definite difference between the Arabic and the English."

Contacted on Friday night, Mayor Eddie Francis said he was made aware of the billboard earlier in the day. Asked if he is concerned about its presence, Francis said: "The politics of Lebanon belong in Lebanon, not on the streets of Windsor."

Francis said he has no idea who was responsible for the billboard, but the city is now looking into whether its content violates any rules.

Kessler said he has talked to Chief Glenn Stannard of Windsor police about the billboard, as well as the mayor. He said he has made calls to councillors, the city's race and ethnocultural relations committee, RCMP and CSIS.

"I understand that everyone is looking at strategies under the Canadian law to get it down. Because it is not appropriate," Kessler said.

Nabbout said members of the Lebanese Christian community have made calls to local MPs Joe Comartin and Brian Masse about the issue.

But Sam Ali, a 39-year-old Lebanese-born Windsor resident, said he supports the billboard's message, and he believes many in the city's Lebanese population feel the same way.

According to Ali, the accusations that Hezbollah is terrorist are untrue. "Hezbollah is freedom fighting. Whoever calls them terrorist is a liar," he said.

Ali, a Muslim, said Nasrallah has done good things, helping people with hospitals and medicine. "When Nasrallah speaks in Lebanon, a million and a half or two million people go into the street to listen."

Fellow Lebanese native and Muslim Ghina Maawie said she doesn't understand why anyone would be offended by the billboard. "When I saw it, I felt so happy and so proud of it," she said. "In Canada, we have freedom of speech."

Maawie also dismissed the criticisms of Hezbollah. "For anyone to defend Lebanon, they call them terrorist. All we did is defend our country."

And of course, the contrary view gets the last word, and the basic clod is given as much print time as the leaders who spoke out against it.  
At least our mayor, who is Lebanese himself, is speaking out against it.  But I'm afraid that the message has been sent, and the call to arms has been heard by those who would hear it.


----------



## Flip (11 Aug 2007)

I think the corporation has a duty of care in terms of the community at large.

By this I mean - if it looks like incitement, it should never have been
erected.  CBS is NOT a very good corporate citizen in my book.
No way could this be construed as serving the greater good.

Personally, I hope CSIS is standing on the front step (or neck) of the client.
I hope Revenue Canada is standing on CBSs neck.

Well see..........

Excellent work ZC!


----------



## Col.Steiner (12 Aug 2007)

I was just getting tired of all these buildings getting spray painted with graffiti urban art, but now I see where we can have these individuals showcase their artistic abilities! 
This sort of advertisement may be borderline illegal or against something or other here in Canada, but I sure wouldn't mind shite like this being reworked/defaced by these young vandals at all! 
Poor bastards in sleepy Windsor probably had absolutely no clue as to who those faces were let alone what the hell the billboard said(in Arabic). You would think these part-time Canadians would be a little more appreciative of their extraction from Lebanon and not pull this crap on unsuspecting people. This crap just wouldn't fly in the USA!


----------



## 1feral1 (12 Aug 2007)

I think two words simple words  1.5 metres high, saying "GO HOME" should be artistically endowed on this billboard!

Any takers  

On a serious note, they know this type of propaganda both offends us and scares us, and they thrive on that shyte. I can't beileve it was allowed to go through.

Most will bury their heads in the sand about it. 

Wes


----------



## proudnurse (12 Aug 2007)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> On a serious note, they know this type of propaganda both offends us and scares us, and they thrive on that shyte. I can't beileve it was allowed to go through



And on that note, let's hope that it finds itself where it belongs... taken down and ASAP. Especially after reading the article you have recently updated us on ZC! 

~Rebecca


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (12 Aug 2007)

> But Sam Ali, a 39-year-old Lebanese-born Windsor resident, said he supports the billboard's message, and he believes many in the city's Lebanese population feel the same way.
> 
> According to Ali, the accusations that Hezbollah is terrorist are untrue. "Hezbollah is freedom fighting. Whoever calls them terrorist is a liar," he said.
> 
> ...



OK I have a big problem with this, if they feel so close to their beloved Lebanon, why are they here in Canada? If they feel that strongly about defending it, why are they here in Canada and not over there defending it? Sounds like they like to talk the talk, but not walk the walk. First and foremost they gave up those rights to defend it when they came to Canada, they ran away is a much simpler term. Now from halfway around the world they suddenly feel compelled and brave enough to speak out. "Poppycock" In my eyes their nothing but a bunch of Benadict Arnold, turncoats. And as for freedom of speech, their is a limit to what is tolerated in Canada, such as openly supporting known terrorist groups. I do hope CSIS is all over this.



> I think two words simple words  1.5 metres high, saying "GO HOME" should be artistically endowed on this billboard!
> 
> Any takers



*Wholeheartedly!!!*

Good Lord, I'm so very tired of this garbage.


----------



## 1feral1 (12 Aug 2007)

retiredgrunt45 said:
			
		

> .....if they feel so close to their beloved Lebanon, why are they here in Canada?
> 
> Good Lord, I'm so very tired of this garbage.



Are they Canadians, or muslims living in Canada?

The question has been answered.

Christian Lebs would overall be offended, its that other 'peaceful' religion (you know the ones that beheads hostages) which are in favour of this billboard

Welcome to the real world Canucks, and fasten your seatbelts!


Wes


----------



## Edward Campbell (12 Aug 2007)

Margaret Wente stumbled into the ‘right’ definition of the problem in her recent column in the _Globe and Mail_ which is reproduced here under the Fair Dealing provisions (§29) of the Copyright Act:

  http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20070810.wcowente11/BNStory/Front/home


> Bumbling along in search of the new ‘we'
> 
> MARGARET WENTE
> 
> ...



The study to which Wente points is:  _E Pluribus Unum_: Diversity and Community in the Twenty-first Century - The 2006 Johan Skytte Prize Lecture.  A brief analysis can be found here.

Social capital is not all that easy to understand.  I can offer a neat, tidy, one word definition: trust.  The only problem with that neat, tidy definition is that it misses the essence of the ‘thing.’  As Cummings* points out, “'social capital' has a dark side. Each side in an ethnic conflict is rich in community spirit and social ties. Drug dealers, too, have well-thumbed address-books.”  My preferred model for the role of social capital is the _overseas Chinese_ business ‘networks’ which persist today in all regions where sufficientl _protective_ banking/foreign exchange laws are missing.

Putnam is a wee tiny bit of a ‘one note wonder.’  He has devoted his career (35+ years of it) to the study of social capital and, for the most part, he has been acclaimed by his academic peers – many of them worry about his work (remember ‘The Bell Curve’ debate?) but they understand that it is sound, solid academic analysis.

The problem Putnam illustrates – a problem I think is very real – is that our current official multiculturalism policies – designed, in the main, as a _negative_, to be unlike the US melting pot, rather than to accomplish anything positive – devalue our _national_ social capital by encouraging formal sub-national groupings which cannot help but:

1. Bring ‘old country’ disputes to their new homelands – putting them in direct conflict with other citizens; and

2. Reduce the _trust_ all people put in society at large by bringing ‘foreign’ conflicts into that society – conflicts which the ‘new’ society finds difficult, even impossible, to resolve.

Putnam has noted that, in the US, the military has been an effective force for building _national_ social capital by creating _ties_ which are stronger than ‘old country’ ethnicity.  Many commentators similarly lauded the US military for helping to lead the way on racial integration in the 1960s and beyond.

In any event: Canada has very weak _national_, social capital, links.  I’m very sorry, but ‘free’ health care and adolescent anti-Americanism are insufficient, in themselves or taken together, to tie us all together.  If young *Canadian* Muslims, born, raised and ‘educated’ in Canada, *believe* that Hezbollah’s _leader_’s message is right then they will blame *Canadian* Jews for the plight of Palestinians and they will create an internal, *Canadian* conflict where none should exist.  Governments, local, provincial and national, will be loath to intervene – lest they be labelled _racist_ or anti-Muslim – and they will, thereby, further reduce the level of _trust_ Canadians have in them.  Repeat this between aboriginals and ‘settlers’ and Croat-Canadians and Serbian-Canadians and ___ - Canadians and non-___ Canadians, over and over again, and the nation is substantially weakened.  


----------
* Dolan Cummings is not, necessarily, a _trusted_ name – see this review of his book and his ‘associations’


----------



## Greymatters (12 Aug 2007)

A good thread!  Definately shows the problems with companies out there that are willing to accept money for advertisement but fail to take responsiblity for the content being displayed.  As per a previous poster, keep Lebanese problems in Lebanon!


----------



## karl28 (12 Aug 2007)

I am very frustrated with this billbored . Something like this Billbored  should  not be aloud to be here in Canada  in any shape or form .  I think its great that people  want ot come to Canada to have a better life and I  support that cause.   I think most new comers are honest and just want a better life .   But this billboard attacks everything that is Canadian and I hope that it can be removed quickly.


----------



## Flip (12 Aug 2007)

At some point "Canadian values" have to identified to all of us and particularly
new comers.
"Canadian values" have to be imposed somewhat, so that it is possible to get a majority
pulling in the same direction.
A "Canada First" attitude has never been a strong influence in this country,
that's one thing the US has right.

If you are part of an ethno/political group who feels misunderstood, is it possible 
you might misunderstand  your place in Canada?
German Canadians have suffered some angst over two world wars and the 
holocaust.  They know better than to suggest Hitler was misunderstood.
( Things go badly for those who do )

The Canadian point of view has to be regarded as the right point of view.
The "We are the world" attitude is dangerous cr*p.

That means.......Welcome to Canada ........Please check your baggage at the door.


----------



## Brad Sallows (12 Aug 2007)

I take it this is not a hoax or rumour?  On that assumption...

I prefer expression to be as unrestricted as possible.  If someone wants to broadcast or distribute fanmail for individuals without explicitly soliciting support for criminal organizations, he should be free to do so.  However, every paid advertiser has (or should have) the freedom of association to decide which transactions to accept.

I want to know whether the content was vetted and posted in full knowledge of exactly what it meant in whichever languages it was written.


----------



## Hawk (12 Aug 2007)

This is really scary. What happened to Canada? Has anyone got an exact translation of the message?


Hawk


----------



## a_majoor (12 Aug 2007)

Going back to Edward's point about Social Capital; a similar argument has been raised by Samuel Huntington in his book "Who Are We?".

His argument rests on the cohesion brought to America by its first settlers (not "immigrants" by the way), who arrived in cohesive groups with broadly similar ideas, world views and goals, and in sufficient numbers to effectively "shut out" competing ideas for almost 300 years. Even the Roman Catholic Church underwent some drastic mutations in its American form, and many American myths, rituals and civic functions serve to implicitly or explicitly imprint the "American Creed" on all her people.

Judging from both Huntington and a few examples of old American textbooks, schools were indeed the prime socialising element for Americans, and great effort was made, particularly in the first part of the last century (up until immigration was effectively closed off in the mid 1920's) to use universal public education to assimilate everyone. Even private industry spent a great deal of effort in "Americanizing" their work force.

While Canadian history has similar episodes, they are rooted in the Imperial past, with young Canadians being taught "One Flag, One Queen, One Empire", rather than a distinctly Canadian mythology (for want of a better word). Canadian elites moved the nation away from that model (even as it was disintegrating anyway in the aftermath of WWI), but never seem to have come up with anything of their own.

In Huntington's context, our large blocks of unassimilated immigrants are analogous to the settlers rather than immigrants; groups of people with a shared world view and goals who exist in large enough numbers to function and maintain their integrity in the face of the other cultures around them. The fact that their world view and goals are indifferent or even hostile to ours is of no concern to them, unlike the Catholic German immigrants to America in the 17 and 1800's (for example) these settlers in Canada and the United States _can_ effectively function without reference to the surrounding community (many Mexican American Berrios exist where there is no need to speak English; everything from your groceries to the local radio and TV station are in Spanish, and English language media or goods and services would be a curiosity at best.).

Is this billboard a warning shot? Yes it is. Hezbollah already exists and functions in this country, and they are more or less declaring that "our" national political and diplomatic goals are irrelevant even here. You can also expect they will not debate their ideas in any open forum, but simply use shouts of "racism" and "intolerance" in order to silence their opposition.


----------



## Flip (12 Aug 2007)

Brad,

Freedoms of speech and association are ideals we strive for.
There are however enemies of these freedoms and of Canada.

Hezbollah is one of those enemies.

I could be accused of saying "freedom to those who agree with me".

I see the problem.  What is said in a public forum needs to be qualified.
There do need to be standards.

Yea, this is thorny.


----------



## Shec (12 Aug 2007)

Flip said:
			
		

> Hezbollah is one of those enemies.



Indeed they are, does not the outlawing of them as a terr org attest to that?  Furthermore in this test of Canada's mettle our fear of 


> shouts of "racism" and "intolerance" in order to silence their opposition.


 only exposes a weakness according to their feudal and subjugating mindset; for these barbarians will only respect the iron fist, not the voices of secular reason.  And that perceived weakness in effect gives them a license to 





> declaring that "our" national political and diplomatic goals are irrelevant even here.


  

Now is the time to draw the line.  We do that around the world, let's do  it at home.


----------



## Scotian (13 Aug 2007)

Is there anybody around with enough legal knowledge to find out if this breaks any outright laws?  I'm searching now, but not turning up much specific.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Aug 2007)

It was replaced first thing this morning with a car dealership ad. Don't know who made the decision, or on what basis, but it's gone. And that's the main thing.


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Aug 2007)

A bit of the REST of the story (if you believe MSM), shared with the usual disclaimers....

*Billboard depicting Hezbollah's controversial leader removed*
CanWest News Service, 13 Aug 07
http://www.canada.com/nationalpost/news/story.html?id=5cd07f1e-efaa-4009-a5c6-6468c9938da3&k=53710

The billboard depicting Hezbollah's controversial leader, which caused an uproar across Windsor, was quietly replaced Monday morning with an advertisement for a car dealership.

The sign was erected Friday morning and immediately drew fire from the Windsor Jewish Community Centre and the Lebanese Christian political group Kataeb.

Among other Lebanese leaders, the sign prominently depicted Hassan Nasrallah, the head of the political and military group representing Shia Muslims.

Hezbollah, considered a terrorist organization by Ottawa, was created in 1982 primarily to resist the Israeli occupation of Lebanon that lasted two decades.

One of the sign's opponents, Harvey Kessler, executive director of the Windsor Jewish Community Centre, said the sign was "the opposite of peace."

Hussein Dabaja, one of the people who came up with idea for the billboard, said it was meant to honour friends and family who have died fighting in Lebanon.

Mr. Dabaja said he's one of a number of local Lebanese community members who had the idea about seven months ago, after discussing other options to honour people back home that included a candle light vigil.

He said community members and leaders of organizations representing about 700 people settled on the billboard plan.


----------



## Col.Steiner (13 Aug 2007)

milnewstbay said:
			
		

> Hussein Dabaja, one of the people who came up with idea for the billboard, said it was meant to honour friends and family who have died fighting in Lebanon.



Ahhh, I see, it was for some righteous dudes! Shit, put it back up then!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (13 Aug 2007)

Funny, the National left out some key parts of the story that we got:

http://www.canada.com/windsorstar/story.html?id=0ec6495d-198b-4d4c-a0b4-cce97395fd27&k=42486

Billboard disappears

'We don't need that kind of discord,' councillor says
Trevor Wilhelm, Windsor Star
Published: Monday, August 13, 2007

The controversial billboard depicting Hezbollah's leader had disappeared Monday morning, but one of the men responsible for the sign says it's not because they're backing down from fierce public backlash.

*"What ever we believe, we'll speak about it anytime," said Hussein Dabaja. "We will speak about human rights, about the truth, about Nasrallah. We're going to do it and nobody can stop us. We'll talk about it anywhere, any place we have a chance."*

Dabaja said the company that owns the sign, CBS Outdoors, covered the billboard because the Lebanese community members only paid to have it up over the weekend.

Dabaja said the company that owns the sign, CBS Outdoors, covered the billboard because the Lebanese community members only paid to have it up over the weekend.

The billboard depicting Hezbollah's controversial leader (top photo) was quietly replaced Monday morning with an advertisement for a car dealership (bottom photo).

"We paid for the weekend and it's done," said Dabaja. *"We have our message, and our message got the point across."*

CBS Outdoor didn't return phone calls on Monday.

The billboard depicting Hezbollah's leader Hassan Nasrallah was quietly replaced Monday morning with an advertisement for a car dealership.

The sign was erected Friday morning at the corner Wyandotte Street and Marion Avenue, and immediately drew fire from the Windsor Jewish Community Centre, the Lebanese Christian political group Kataeb and others.

Among other Lebanese leaders, the sign prominently depicts  the head of the political and military group representing Shia Muslims. Hezbollah, considered a terrorist organization by the Canadian government, was created in 1982 primarily to resist the Israeli occupation of Lebanon that lasted two decades.

Dabaja said it was meant to honour friends and family who have died fighting in Lebanon.

Harvey Kessler, executive director of the Windsor Jewish Community Centre, said the sign was "the opposite of peace" and a message from terrorists.

"I'm pleased it is down," said Kessler. "Hopefully, it leads to a discussion about the kind of community we want to live in. Also in the Lebanon and Arab communities, they need to talk about these issues as well, and the kind of community, the kind of Canada we live in. I hope it will generate a lot of discussion and some positive outcome."

Alan Halberstadt, city councillor for Ward 3 where the sign went up, said it was "hard to say" whether those responsible for the sign should have the right ot put it up.

"Certainly, the Canadian government has indicated they define Hezbollah as a terrorist organization," said Halberstadt. "That would certainly lend a lot of weight to not displaying that sort of thing."

He did say it's probably a good thing that the sign is gone.

"Perhaps it is a good thing it is down, because it caused such a discord in Windsor," said Halberstadt. "We don't need that kind of discord."

Yeah, I bet the message got the point across.  However, I imagine the message that was intended was not meant for anything close to what was said by Mr. Welcome-to-Focused-Attention Dabaja.  That sort of defiant tone can't really be mistaken for anything other than what it is; the opening salvo of an ongoing campaign.


----------



## Blakey (13 Aug 2007)

Our Mr. Hussein Dabaja  :rage:


----------



## 1feral1 (13 Aug 2007)

I am glad that billboard is gone, and as for the clown above, he should go with it. What an utter and total disgrace!

Enough said, but its dog turds like him which make me want to vomit!


Wes


----------



## Trooper Hale (13 Aug 2007)

Could someone pay for a billboard that said something like, oh i dont know, "Love it. Or fuck right off" and not get into trouble about it? I would be willing to change it to "Love it or leave" but i really just want to get a message across. 

And i'm sure that while my message would offend the majority of people, i'm a self-righteous kind of guy who just cant let go even though i live far better in my new country then ever before with no chance of some dude in a balaclava bursting into my house, killing my family and then firing RPG's at the Israeli's ....
Whoops! Sorry guys, i'm funneling someone else's fundamentalist hatred now! I feel like Harry Potter after he's got into Voldamort's head!


----------



## felboisse (13 Aug 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Funny, the National left out some key parts of the story that we got:
> 
> http://www.canada.com/windsorstar/story.html?id=0ec6495d-198b-4d4c-a0b4-cce97395fd27&k=42486
> 
> ...




Its not like Nasrallah cares about human rights. Hiding in civilian neighbourhoods and launching rockets against Israeli civilians. 

This Mr. Dabaja should leave  . Love it or leave it.


----------



## TN2IC (14 Aug 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Dabaja said the company that owns the sign, CBS Outdoors, covered the billboard because the Lebanese community members only paid to have it up over the weekend.



Some how I am finding that hard to believe. I call 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Can you really do that for a weekend? That wouldn't make sense, I think.

Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## geo (14 Aug 2007)

Heh.... Plenty of muck to go around. 

+1  CSA105

Lebanon, Syria, Iran, Israel, Palestine and the USA (+ Russia ?) have all contributed to making Southern Lebanon what it is today.  The UN mission were sitting ducks and they continue to be sitting ducks - cause the problems in the region have not and are not being addressed.


----------

